# Looking for info....



## family lawn (Oct 31, 2013)

Im a little new to this as for I just started my company in the spring of this year. I have been doing this line of work fpr 7 years now. I have clients I am working for now and I am intersted in signing another that has contacted me but can not find anything on them any whereamd there web page is down for some reasion. Was hoping some one here may have heard of them or know something about them there name is Heaven B and B llc. I know there in MI and i think out of kalamazoo not sure of the spelling on that one lol. There price sheet looks ok about average and a little higher on locks. Any word on them would be great
Thanks
Family Lawn


----------



## family lawn (Oct 31, 2013)

Hell if no one else has heard of them that cant be good.....


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Can't find any info online doing a quick search. Big red flag is a website that is dead in the water. When you say their price sheet is average, what are you comparing it to? I would think they are a sub of a sub, probably a small outfit LLC, which makes it easy for them to roll up their carpets, close their accounts and move on when it suits them. Sounds like buyer beware.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Im in MI, and have never heard of them either.....


----------



## family lawn (Oct 31, 2013)

I have searched this site and the internet and just find a dead site for them. They are looking for conteactors in Genesee county anly right now. I was comparing the prices to the other comp. I work for thay are paying 20\cy 20\knob set. But there grass cuts are kinda low but all are in city and under 15,000sqft so they say and are paying 20 each and more for larger ones.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

If they are one county only then chances are they are no different than you, they are just having someone else do the work for them. Those are sweat shop prices. It would behoove you to take the broker's name on the signs in the front yard of the foreclosures you are servicing and stop by their office with a business card and a face. History shows that outfits like that have a very high failure rate and chasing money is a common theme.


----------



## family lawn (Oct 31, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> If they are one county only then chances are they are no different than you, they are just having someone else do the work for them. Those are sweat shop prices. It would behoove you to take the broker's name on the signs in the front yard of the foreclosures you are servicing and stop by their office with a business card and a face. History shows that outfits like that have a very high failure rate and chasing money is a common theme.


They claim it will be up and running again monday we will see. Dont think I will work for them. Every one I work for or have thought about working for pays thoes prices or less REOs pay 15\cy I tell them to send thoes to some one else


----------



## family lawn (Oct 31, 2013)

*update*

So now there site is up and running bit its a $5 a month web site from homestead.com.:thumbup:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

family lawn said:


> I have searched this site and the internet and just find a dead site for them. They are looking for conteactors in Genesee county anly right now. I was comparing the prices to the other comp. I work for thay are paying 20\cy 20\knob set. But there grass cuts are kinda low but all are in city and under 15,000sqft so they say and are paying 20 each and more for larger ones.






Those aren't good rates, just so you know. 

And with a name like that............. gives me a red flag based on the name alone.
They are hoping a name like that will sound innocent enough to reel in unsuspecting workers.
Pay in 90 days and skip with the payments before 90 days is up. 
It does happen.



As for their homestead website it doesn't mean a whole lot. They offer hosting services as well. 
Mine is hosted via homestead but my site was built by a pro not some click and drop freebie.


Whats their website? because a google search doesn't show one for that name.


----------



## USConsulting (Oct 31, 2013)

That is a very stupid company name and they wont last just on the name itself. Prices are a joke as well.


----------



## family lawn (Oct 31, 2013)

There web site is. www.hbandbllc.com


----------



## LawnMowerMan (Apr 12, 2013)

Since you seem to be buying I got some ocean front property in Nebraska for you... :whistling2:

BAIL, BAIL!

Were shutting down at the end of the month and taking dish washing jobs, less BS and a lot more money :thumbsup:


----------



## family lawn (Oct 31, 2013)

Wasen't ever bying just looking for info thanks for the offer though. They came to me and I had never heard of them and couldent find anythin on them thought I would ask here


----------

